# NAV screen size



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Would the only way to get the largest MMI screen on an S3 be to get the $2600 MMI Nav Plus option? Or does the base S3 get the larger screen but without Connect?


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Chimera said:


> Would the only way to get the largest MMI screen on an S3 be to get the $2600 MMI Nav Plus option? Or does the base S3 get the larger screen but without Connect?


All a3's have the same size screen. The ones that don't have nav, just get a "navigation hasn't been installed" popup when trying to access the nav screen.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Welcome to the 2014 Vortex? 

I believe there are two screen sizes, not one.

Also, what functions are additionally available if one has NAV besides mapping? Doesn't it allow configuration/customization of other onboard modules?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

There are two screen sizes. If I recall correctly it has to do with whether there is NAV or not, and Audi Connect or not.

Unfortunately the PDF I have with the information is from February, and I'm not sure its accurate.

The "base" screen (non-nav) is 5.8".

The nav screen with Audi Connect is 7"

I think the nav without Audi Connect is also 5.8"

We covered this in an old thread - going to see if I can dig it up

Edit - 
In here - http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...c-A3-Dealer-Education-PDF/page2&highlight=nav 
Post #40


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I've heard that individual settings within DriveSelect can be changed if one has Nav (instead of just preset Sport/Soft/Drive profiles or whatever), is this accurate?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Swerd. I may have some time off next week... could maybe see about getting that FAQ poppin'.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

davewg said:


> There are two screen sizes. If I recall correctly it has to do with whether there is NAV or not, and Audi Connect or not.
> 
> Unfortunately the PDF I have with the information is from February, and I'm not sure its accurate.
> 
> ...


Hm, looks like the US may be getting screwed into opting for the 2600 Connect to get the larger screen. We don't have the NAV+ that doesn't include Connect. I have zero interest in paying monthly for Connect so I can get Facebook updates while driving:

"Standard (MMI) – 5.8” screen. 400 x 240 resolution. Plays CD’s. Has Bluetooth. MMI Navigation Plus is NOT available on this model. AMI optional.
High Spec (MMI Navigation Plus) – 7.0” screen. 800 x 480 resolution. 3D Navigation. Dual core processor. DVD drive. 64GB SSD drive. 11GB Jukebox.
High Spec w/ Connect (MMI Navigation Plus w/ Connect) – Adds Audi Connect (LTE antenna, Wifi, Google Earth, Facebook, Twitter)"


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's sort of terrible. And by “sort of," I mean completely.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Standard A3 has the option of Nav+ w/o Connect for $1900. I seem to recall seeing that this was the base for the S3 (a good thing), includes the color DIS.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Likewise, but that's not how the S3 order guide reads.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Would anyone know if the screen size in Canada with the Navigation is 7" or 5.8" (Technik package)?

Reason I ask is the order guide states 5.8" without Nav but doesn't mention 7" anywhere, and the picture in the A3 section of the Audi Canada website looks 7" to me, but when the salesperson sent me an email confirming my S3 Technik order, it shows the 5.8" monitor. I wasn't too impressed with the 5.8" screen size when I sat in an A3 the other day and am hoping to be getting the 7" screen.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Hm, looks like the US may be getting screwed into opting for the 2600 Connect to get the larger screen. We don't have the NAV+ that doesn't include Connect. I have zero interest in paying monthly for Connect so I can get Facebook updates while driving:
> 
> "Standard (MMI) – 5.8” screen. 400 x 240 resolution. Plays CD’s. Has Bluetooth. MMI Navigation Plus is NOT available on this model. AMI optional.
> High Spec (MMI Navigation Plus) – 7.0” screen. 800 x 480 resolution. 3D Navigation. Dual core processor. DVD drive. 64GB SSD drive. 11GB Jukebox.
> High Spec w/ Connect (MMI Navigation Plus w/ Connect) – Adds Audi Connect (LTE antenna, Wifi, Google Earth, Facebook, Twitter)"


Im going with Audi Connect for the Google Maps and Wifi Hotspot. Nothing was more annoying to me in my Infiniti than getting emails saying I was eligible for a discount on my map updates for the low low price of $120. Well except perhaps when roads that were 1-2 years old didnt show up on my map. Sure the $120 is equivalent to 4 months of Connect but being able to hot spot on longer trips is nice as well. The real question is how much data transfer does connect give with Verizon?


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

you are absolutely correct. I had no idea there were two screen sizes. Mine has the 7" i guess, but I just thought they all did because I test drove a couple of them, but thinking back, they all had the nav package.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> The real question is how much data transfer does connect give with Verizon?


Approximately zero GB. It's tied to AT&T, and though we don't have confirmation, I suspect they ensured that the damn thing is SIM-locked to AT&T. In other parts of the world, you can power Connect with your phone's SIM through the rSAP protocol, but I'm going to be incredibly surprised if that's left open for us. 

... I would love to hear John Legere's opinion on that if it happens, though. :laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Approximately zero GB. It's tied to AT&T, and though we don't have confirmation, I suspect they ensured that the damn thing is SIM-locked to AT&T. In other parts of the world, you can power Connect with your phone's SIM through the rSAP protocol, but I'm going to be incredibly surprised if that's left open for us.
> 
> ... I would love to hear John Legere's opinion on that if it happens, though. :laugh:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Is there any way of connecting to a wifi hotspot with the nav system? I have unlimited lte data on my phone, so paying a extra $25 a month just so I can use google maps seems dumb.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

From what I've read, no. This thing is as much about establishing a new revenue stream as it is about keeping current technology in the car.

Once you let the Connect service lapse, you let the accuracy of your Google Maps lapse. I seem to recall being told that you can revert to Navteq maps on it.

I'm not sure what I'll do. We'll get some period (six months) free with purchase, but from there? I'll hope to find a way to feed it with rSAP, I guess.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I'm finding it patently ridiculous that one can't tell from the order guide exactly what we get with regard to which MMI screen comes with which option/standard configuration

Not sure how a dealer/salesperson could tell a prospective buyer either. Even on the AoA website with the A3 there is nothing (that I could find) the even details this out. Another poor example of Audi marketing, web design, etc etc :banghead:


If nothing else, at least with the Mk VII GTI you know you're getting a 5.8" screen with one trim getting navigation added.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I'm finding it patently ridiculous that one can't tell from the order guide exactly what we get with regard to which MMI screen comes with which option/standard configuration
> 
> Not sure how a dealer/salesperson could tell a prospective buyer either. Even on the AoA website with the A3 there is nothing (that I could find) the even details this out. Another poor example of Audi marketing, web design, etc etc :banghead:
> 
> ...


I just have to keep telling myself that this minimum level of detail is sufficient for the average buyer. I :facepalm: at the idea that someone can spend fifty-large on something and not know or care what they're getting, but it's reality.

I'm trying to figure out our chances of seeing fine nappa leather as standard. Based on the UK config, anything that's not an alcantara seat with leather bolsters is nappa leather- both their full leather options, and their leather/velvet "Parade Red" option. The all-black and all-grey leather seats are nappa at no extra charge, and the Parade Red upgrade is at a slight premium. I really don't see them making a cheaper leather cover just for us, but I've heard dumber things in my time.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

You definitely can NOT use the hotspot on your phone to get google maps in your car.
There have been some people that have been able to use sims from pay as you go phones on AT&T network for the older MMI.(that was tied to T-Mobile) The catch is that they could never get more than a 2G connection and they can't use google maps with it, since with those you get charged a fee for every day that you use it. Most of the people that use the pay as you go sims are only doing google searches in unfamiliar cities, etc... not running the maps which uses data all the time.

I have put about 8k miles on my car in the last 8 months and I have google maps running 100% of that time. I check the weather about once a month and I have it do google searches for destinations about twice a month. I have used less than a GB of data so far.

Google maps will keep a certain amount of pre mapped region on the HDD of the car. I don't know exactly how much....but usually enough for the city that you live in. Most of my miles were trips, so I know it was mapping all the time.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I just have to keep telling myself that this minimum level of detail is sufficient for the average buyer. I :facepalm: at the idea that someone can spend fifty-large on something and not know or care what they're getting, but it's reality.


Amazing isn't it?

I'm always shocked at folks who just walk on the lot and buy something without knowing what they're missing or what else is available. Then they act all put out and disappointed when reality sets in. Even better - folks that purchase a new car and don't have a clue about it even after the fact. I had an experience with that recently with a friend of mine. :banghead:



Dan Halen said:


> I'm trying to figure out our chances of seeing fine nappa leather as standard. Based on the UK config, anything that's not an alcantara seat with leather bolsters is nappa leather- both their full leather options, and their leather/velvet "Parade Red" option. The all-black and all-grey leather seats are nappa at no extra charge, and the Parade Red upgrade is at a slight premium. I really don't see them making a cheaper leather cover just for us, but I've heard dumber things in my time.


Hoping that's true, but, yeah, unfortunately won't be overly surprised if it turns out to be another "take away" for the US enthusiast. As you said, the above clueless crowd don't know and don't care...poseurs


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> I really don't see them making a cheaper leather cover just for us, but I've heard dumber things in my time.



Cheaper as in "leather seating surfaces"?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cyncris said:


> You definitely can NOT use the hotspot on your phone to get google maps in your car.
> There have been some people that have been able to use sims from pay as you go phones on AT&T network for the older MMI.(that was tied to T-Mobile) The catch is that they could never get more than a 2G connection and they can't use google maps with it, since with those you get charged a fee for every day that you use it. Most of the people that use the pay as you go sims are only doing google searches in unfamiliar cities, etc... not running the maps which uses data all the time.
> 
> *I have put about 8k miles on my car in the last 8 months and I have google maps running 100% of that time.* I check the weather about once a month and I have it do google searches for destinations about twice a month. I have used less than a GB of data so far.
> ...


Holy crap. It's already been that long since you made the decision to jump ship and pick up the A6? Looking back on it, time flies. The wait for this car sure seems to be dragging, though. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> Cheaper as in "leather seating surfaces"?


Hard to say. That's one I suspect I'll have to go higher up in AoA to get answered.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

It's looking increasingly like even though there are 3 MMI/screen options for the A3, the only one with the 7" screen is the Connect version. I also see mixed information on which have a DVD drive, one source says the "High spec MIB MMI Navigatio plus" has a cd drive, another says both it and the "High spec MIB MMI Navigation plus with Audi connect" have dvd drives.

Can one use an existing ATT data plan with connect?
If one lets the trial expire, you'd have to use disc-based maps?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I just have to keep telling myself that this minimum level of detail is sufficient for the average buyer. I :facepalm: at the idea that someone can spend fifty-large on something and not know or care what they're getting, but it's reality.


Have you been to the New VW configurator-less website?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Have you been to the New VW configurator-less website?


LOL! Yes.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

ChrisFu said:


> Have you been to the New VW configurator-less website?





Dan Halen said:


> LOL! Yes.



Ugh - don't get me started. That website takes first place in bone headed updates...they're looking to force folks to interact with the dealers. 

I think its an attempt to repair the damaged corporate/dealer relationship. You know what would fix that? Decent, updated product and a website that lets potential buyers see what's possible. :banghead:


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Cyncris said:


> You definitely can NOT use the hotspot on your phone to get google maps in your car.
> There have been some people that have been able to use sims from pay as you go phones on AT&T network for the older MMI.(that was tied to T-Mobile) The catch is that they could never get more than a 2G connection and they can't use google maps with it, since with those you get charged a fee for every day that you use it. Most of the people that use the pay as you go sims are only doing google searches in unfamiliar cities, etc... not running the maps which uses data all the time.
> 
> I have put about 8k miles on my car in the last 8 months and I have google maps running 100% of that time. I check the weather about once a month and I have it do google searches for destinations about twice a month. I have used less than a GB of data so far.
> ...


I do wonder what one gets when the ATT connection is lacking. Does it automatically switch the the base Nav (I don't know what Audi uses- Navtech??.) I'll surely put it through the ringer for the 6 months of data, but I find the Gig allowed seems low. If I decide to keep the ATT data going, I would hope that maybe I could get a break somehow. It's no more expensive to them than any phone, and it's using much less data. I actually wouldn't get this Nav, but I didn't have the option with the other items that I wanted. I do admit that I like the features, but paying more for data for the car than my phone is upside down to me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Ugh - don't get me started. That website takes first place in bone headed updates...they're looking to force folks to interact with the dealers.
> 
> I think its an attempt to repair the damaged corporate/dealer relationship. You know what would fix that? Decent, updated product and a website that lets potential buyers see what's possible. :banghead:


You. You over there with that logic. Stop it.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> You. You over there with that logic. Stop it.


I hear VW is looking to hire a new product manager for Tiguan and Jetta. Maybe I should apply. Commute would suck though.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

When you get the car you can choose whether you want to use the regular Audi navigation maps or the Google maps and you can toggle back and forth in the settings as you please. Really the only difference is that the Google maps has the satellite images and the other doesnt. Directions are exactly the same. It also tells you what lane to get in for turns that are coming up. Traffic info does not come from Google maps, but from the XM subscription. That is a complete bummer because it's definitely not as good as google maps. I do like the google search though. For that main reason, I may buy the 30 month extension.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

melillobm said:


> When you get the car you can choose whether you want to use the regular Audi navigation maps or the Google maps and you can toggle back and forth in the settings as you please. Really the only difference is that the Google maps has the satellite images and the other doesnt. Directions are exactly the same. It also tells you what lane to get in for turns that are coming up. *Traffic info does not come from Google maps*, but from the XM subscription. That is a complete bummer because it's definitely not as good as google maps. I do like the google search though. For that main reason, I may buy the 30 month extension.


I thought that one could toggle back and forth. However, I did think that traffic COULD come from Google maps. Dang, I can't believe that is blocked somehow. :thumbdown:


----------



## -empty- (Oct 16, 2009)

Chimera said:


> It's looking increasingly like even though there are 3 MMI/screen options for the A3, the only one with the 7" screen is the Connect version.


I have an a3 premium with the non-connect nav. It is 7'' .


----------



## S_line_85 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Nav screen in Canada*

Alright, in Canada and in the US, the 'physical' screen size is the same.

However, the viewable area size is different. In Canada, any A3 that is not equipped with Navigation (just the base MMI radio) will have a 5.8" viewable area. If you upgrade to a package or grade that has Navigation, then you will get a 7" viewable area. I hope that clarifies things for my fellow Canadian's.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

S_line_85 said:


> Alright, in Canada and in the US, the 'physical' screen size is the same.
> 
> However, the viewable area size is different. In Canada, any A3 that is not equipped with Navigation (just the base MMI radio) will have a 5.8" viewable area. If you upgrade to a package or grade that has Navigation, then you will get a 7" viewable area. I hope that clarifies things for my fellow Canadian's.


Thanks for the info S_line_85! They should definitely post it on their website or at a minimum, their order guide. If anyone in Canada wants visual confirmation, there's a few photos you can find on Autotrader Canada's website.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

-empty- said:


> I have an a3 premium with the non-connect nav. It is 7'' .


This is 7" viewable or does the 7" include bezel?

The S3 has no option for non-connect NAV, the A3 has 3 options.


----------



## -empty- (Oct 16, 2009)

7" Viewable .










Edit: added picture.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Ah. Sorry in advance if I'm being dense, but can someone answer the following?:

Will an S3 without the $2600 NAV option still have the larger, higher resolution screen?
Will an S3 without the $2600 NAV option still have nav, just not Connect?
Will an S3 without the $2600 NAV still get a dvd drive?
Other than google maps and wifi/connect-related things (facebook, search, etc), what does one miss out on without the S3 NAV option? I kinda feel like I'm being deceived into purchasing more Nav than I need.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

From looking at the order guide:

1. You can't get Nav without Connect. However you could choose not to continue paying for Connect after the 6-month trial so you'd lose all on-line features (Google Maps, etc.)
2. Without the $2600 option you have neither Nav nor Connect.
3. Without Nav you probably don't get a DVD drive since it's only needed for the DVD map disc.
4. Without Nav you get no navigation capability--you're on your own (use your phone). Also Google Maps is only available with an active Connect account otherwise you have to use the DVD based Navteq maps.

I believe you answered your screen size question in post #7.


----------

